# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  कृपया  जबाब दे

## aish20rai

मेरी किसी बात का( प्रश्न का)  जबाब ku नहीं मिल रहा

----------


## The Master

> मेरी किसी बात का( प्रश्न का)  जबाब ku नहीं मिल रहा


नमस्कार मित्र , क्या हुआ आपकी किस बात का जवाब नहि मिला ।

----------


## aish20rai

*broad band bill कैसे नेट पर देखे*
श्रीमान ,

:right: नेट पर बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड का बिल देखने की क्या कोई साईट हैं:left:

यदि हैं तो केसे पता लगाये मैं पश्चिम उत्तर प्रदेश मुरादाबाद से हूँ 

कृपया जरूर बताई नेट पे अपना (broad band Bsnl) बिल केसे देखे 



जबाब क इंतजार हैं 

धन्यवाद

----------


## mantu007

> *broad band bill कैसे नेट पर देखे*
> 
> 
> श्रीमान ,
> 
> :right: नेट पर बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड का बिल देखने की क्या कोई साईट हैं:left:
> 
> यदि हैं तो केसे पता लगाये मैं पश्चिम उत्तर प्रदेश मुरादाबाद से हूँ 
> 
> ...


http://www.dataone.in/

http://portal.bsnl.in/portal/aspxfiles/login.aspx

----------


## The Master

> *broad band bill कैसे नेट पर देखे*
> 
> 
> श्रीमान ,
> 
> :right: नेट पर बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड का बिल देखने की क्या कोई साईट हैं:left:
> 
> यदि हैं तो केसे पता लगाये मैं पश्चिम उत्तर प्रदेश मुरादाबाद से हूँ 
> 
> ...



प्रिय मित्र आपने इसी जानकारी के लिये तकनीकी विभाग मे एक सुत्र का निर्माण किया था  

उस सुत्र पर आपको मित्रो द्वारा उचित जानकारी भी दि गयी थी  जिसके बाद वो सुत्र 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1430&page=224


इस सुत्र मे मिला दिया गया था और इसके बारे मे मैने आपको सुचित भी किया था लेकिन आपने फ़िर उसी जानकारी के लिए एक अलग सुत्र का निर्माण किया है ।

आप अपनी किसी भी समस्या के लिये इस सुत्र मे लिखिए सभी मित्रगण आपकी सहायता करेंगे ।

धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मित्र आपने इसी जानकारी के लिये तकनीकी विभाग मे एक सुत्र का निर्माण किया था  
> 
> उस सुत्र पर आपको मित्रो द्वारा उचित जानकारी भी दि गयी थी  जिसके बाद वो सुत्र 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1430&page=224
> 
> 
> इस सुत्र मे मिला दिया गया था और इसके बारे मे मैने आपको सुचित भी किया था लेकिन आपने फ़िर उसी जानकारी के लिए एक अलग सुत्र का निर्माण किया है ।
> 
> ...


प्रिय मास्टर जी, जिस प्रकार के प्रश्न ये मित्र *aish20rai* 	 पूछ रहें है,
वो तकनीक के क्षेत्र में आता है,
इस प्रकार के प्रश्नों के लिए इस सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है |

----------


## Dr. EXE

कभी कभी तो नियामक जी भी भूल जाते है , नियम अनुसार पोस्ट  को http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1430&page=227 इस सूत्र में भेज कर , सूत्रधार या जिसे समस्या है उस सदस्य को सूचित कर देना था . पर मेहनत कौन करे |

----------


## draculla

> *broad band bill कैसे नेट पर देखे*
> 
> 
> श्रीमान ,
> 
> :right: नेट पर बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड का बिल देखने की क्या कोई साईट हैं:left:
> 
> यदि हैं तो केसे पता लगाये मैं पश्चिम उत्तर प्रदेश मुरादाबाद से हूँ 
> 
> ...



www.data.bsnl.in

userid में portal id डाले जो बीएसएनएल ऑफिस से मिलता है.
और बाद में पासवर्ड

----------


## draculla

> प्रिय मास्टर जी, जिस प्रकार के प्रश्न ये मित्र *aish20rai*      पूछ रहें है,
> वो तकनीक के क्षेत्र में आता है,
> इस प्रकार के प्रश्नों के लिए इस सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है |



भाई से तकनीक विभाग का भी सूत्र नहीं है...
यह तो आप बीएसएनएल ऑफिस में जाकर भी पता कर सकते है.

----------


## aish20rai

2-​श्रीमान 
क्या फोरम में कवेल सामान्य मंच ही खोला जा सकता है व्यसक मंच नहीं खोलना हो तो क्या करे 

बच्चो को कंप्यूटर के बारे कुछ पूछना है मदद करे

----------


## Saroz

*मुझे आज 11 बजे से शाम 6 बजे तक अन्तर्वासना फोरम खोलने पर इस प्रकार का सन्देश आ रहा था क्यों?*

----------


## Saroz

> 2-​श्रीमान 
> क्या फोरम में कवेल सामान्य मंच ही खोला जा सकता है व्यसक मंच नहीं खोलना हो तो क्या करे 
> 
> बच्चो को कंप्यूटर के बारे कुछ पूछना है मदद करे


*आप श्रीमान Pathfinder जी को अपने लिए गरम मशाला विभाग को बंद करने के लिए सन्देश भेज दीजिए....
click here
इस काम के लिए प्रशासक ही कुछ कर सकते है... धन्यवाद!!!!!*

----------


## ashwanimale

*क्या आपने निम्न लिंक पर दिया सूत्र देखा? नहीं, तो देखिये!*
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=20776

----------


## sumit raja

kripya ye bataye ki hindi me kese type ker sakte hai.

----------


## ashwanimale

> kripya ye bataye ki hindi me kese type ker sakte hai.


http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/

उपर्युक्त लिकं ओपन करें - हिंदी भाषा सेट करें 
अंग्रेजी में टाइप करें - जैसे Ram फिर स्पेस बार दबाएँ आप पाएंगे हिंदी में राम टाइप हो चूका है बस फिर क्या है इसी प्रकार चाहे जो टाइप करें और फिर कोपी पेस्ट जिंदाबाद|

----------

